# Traveling from Southern California to Grants Pass, OR



## Pettisx5 (Jul 25, 2019)

We are newbies to RV'ing and are planning a trip to from southern California to Grants Pass, OR in late August. Any suggestions on route info and RV parks would be greatly appreciated. Our plan so far is to take HWY 5 all the way up. We will be towing an ultra light 28 ft travel travel trailer with a GMC 1500. We have only taken short trips with the trailer so any advice or suggestions from veteran RV'ers would be great!


----------

